
Show HN:Build your own voice/text-powered travel bot - digital_ins
https://www.leova.io
======
digital_ins
We also built this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgIy8ddJfUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgIy8ddJfUs)
with the Leova API.

We plan on releasing the food-ordering API in a couple of months. We would
super super value comments / thoughts

------
tech_crawl_
Quick demo of what's possible here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYatUMbG5mg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYatUMbG5mg)

Try it out live @ leova.io

